# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Thanh lý máy CNC mini DIY

## anhxco

*Closed!
*
Tình hình khó khăn, máy làm xong đắp chiếu k có chổ để, không có tg để chạy, mặc dù là tâm huyết từ lúc chập chững biết CNC, nhưng giờ chắc e phải gã e nó đi, về với chủ mới có khi e nó lại được việc hơn.
Máy dạng router double Y, hành trình được tầm 25x35 cm. Đã gia cố vững, ăn nhôm tốt.
Tham khảo máy tại đây:
http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/25...-2335-cm/page9






Giá 7999k. Máy build hoàn chỉnh, em thanh lý với giá linh kiện, các bác khỏi trả giá nhé. Máy sau khi update như hình trên e đắp chiếu k có cơ hội chạy.
Ưu tiên bán tại đà nẵng, vì đi xa chắc cũng k thể để nguyên con mà đi được, rả ra thì cũng k ổn.
Bác nào quan tâm liên hệ em: Anh, 01687858565.
Thanks

----------

phungduchiep

----------


## Gamo

Sao bác để rẻ thế, máy mini bé tí xíu cũng đã 15tr rồi.
Máy của bác longnq cũng đã 17tr.

----------

anhxco

----------


## Tuanlm

> mấy móc có ổn định không bạn, có gì báo giá lại cho mình nhé


Một dạng spam

----------

anhxco

----------


## inhainha

Máy CNC giờ giảm xuống hàng bình dân luôn rồi, ăn nhôm được mà có mấy triệu, quá rẻ luôn. Bác nào cần thì hốt nhanh kìa

----------

anhxco

----------


## Ninh Tran

rẻ và đẹp.
ở hà nội chắc em hốt lẹ.
giá bằng số lẻ của cái máy bên kia mà đẹp quá.

úp hộ bác.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Cám ơn các bác!

Em chỉ là dân chơi, không phải dân buôn nên hiểu nổi khổ của người đam mê. 
Máy e cũng tâm đắc lắm, nhưng giữ mà k dùng thì phí quá. Giờ ở nhà cũng k có chổ để nữa, con nhỏ phải dọn hết cho nó chơi, thôi cứ giá e mua linh kiện sao e bán vậy, công lao coi như là vốn kinh nghiệm. Giờ phải giải tán cho cái khác quan trọng hơn đã.
hi`. E còn giải tán thêm cả mớ lung tung sưu tầm từ trước đến giờ nữa.
Mong các bác ủng hộ. 
P/S, nếu bác nào ở xa thì e cũng có thể gửi đc, hơi mất công chút, e rả ra, các bác về chịu khó ráp lại, nhưng sẽ hơi khó ráp vì máy DIY chẳng theo chuẩn nào cả  :Big Grin:

----------

phungduchiep

----------


## saudau

Hix hix. Giá như bác bán sơm hơn 2 tháng.

----------


## Gamo

> Cám ơn các bác!
> 
> Em chỉ là dân chơi, không phải dân buôn nên hiểu nổi khổ của người đam mê. 
> Máy e cũng tâm đắc lắm, nhưng giữ mà k dùng thì phí quá. Giờ ở nhà cũng k có chổ để nữa, con nhỏ phải dọn hết cho nó chơi, thôi cứ giá e mua linh kiện sao e bán vậy, công lao coi như là vốn kinh nghiệm. Giờ phải giải tán cho cái khác quan trọng hơn đã.
> hi`. E còn giải tán thêm cả mớ lung tung sưu tầm từ trước đến giờ nữa.
> Mong các bác ủng hộ. 
> P/S, nếu bác nào ở xa thì e cũng có thể gửi đc, hơi mất công chút, e rả ra, các bác về chịu khó ráp lại, nhưng sẽ hơi khó ráp vì máy DIY chẳng theo chuẩn nào cả


Hehe, giải quyết đống sưu tầm luôn đi bác :x :x :x

----------

mrcao86

----------


## phungduchiep

giá tốt quá bác ạ, ở hà nội em qua múc luôn rồi, đang cần máy vọc  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Cụ này diy con máy quá đẹp. 

Mà Hà lội vào Đà nẽng có tẹo, cụ nào máu thì cuối tuần kiếm cái xe bán tải, chạy có tẹo là vào đến nơi, chiều làm chầu bia, chém gió với anh em trong ấy, sáng hôm sau chở em nó ra. Tiện đủ đường  :Smile:

----------

anhxco, mig21

----------


## huynhbacan

Giá đã tốt rồi, chút tiền ship có là bao các bác ơi.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Máy vẫn còn, em giảm giá luôn cho nhanh đi: 7.499K

----------


## anhxco

> Máy vẫn còn, em giảm giá luôn cho nhanh đi: 7.499K


Buồn quá e ngừng k bán nữa.

----------


## anhxco

Phần mềm cho con máy của em.
Driver usb:
http://www.prolific.com.tw/UserFiles...er_v1_12_0.zip
Phần mềm controller:
http://bit.ly/Xz4U1R

Máy đã bán.
Cảm ơn các bác!

----------


## Ninh Tran

hàng ngon đi rồi. tiếc tiếc

----------


## changtraiorgan

Giờ có nhu cầu tìm máy, vào thấy con máy ngon quá. Đang cầm đt lên định gọi thì.......máy bán rồi. Bác chủ bán giá ngon quá

----------


## Vạn Nhân Vãng

tìm chủ thớt nhờ vả chút xíu. 
máy hiện tại bên mình mua về vẫn chưa hoạt động được. trước tết có liên lạc với chủ thớt và nói chuyện sơ qua rồi. hiện tại số đt đã không liên lạc được. mỉnh nhắn trên đây hỏi xem nhắn lại giùm mình. tình trạng máy hiện tại là bật nguồn lên thì step gầm lên nhưng 5s sau thì hết gầm và vặn tay được như không có nguồn. thử thay nguồn khác vào vẫn tình trạng như vậy. hi vọng chủ thớt tranh thủ thời gian qua xem giùm với.mình mù về cnc nên ko biết nhờ ai. mình ở gần chỗ làm của chủ thớt ngay cầu trần thị lý.sđt liên lạc 0906.489.987 . thank.

----------


## phuongpham1190

Bqvs không dùng được thì để lại cho e fdabg cần cái để vọc hehe

----------

